# RC/battery in LGB Stainz. Help wanted!



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Hello all!

A question for those who once talked me over to the dark side... RC! 

I have 2 LGB Stainz locomotives that are still track powered. One is planned to be kitbashed into something else one day. The other one (my very first G scale locomotive so I have nostalgic feelings about it) will stay itself. I want to make the Stainz radio controlled (so it can run outside on my -non trackpowered- layout) and if possible with it's own batteries on board (I know you can put the batteries in a car behind the engine, but I would prefer if they are on board).
I have some experience with building in RC ans batteries into a small LGB diesel engine. 

Does anybody here has some experience building in RC and batteries into this locomotive? Notice: it's the Stainz with build in speaker (for the choo-choo sound) and smokegenerator. Sound does NOT have to stay, keeping the smoke would be fun though.
Because of it's availability in Europe I want to use standard RC equipment (40Mhz or 24 Mhz) like the Stuff from Robbe or Graupner. Nothing fancy also, just back and forward and speedcontrol.

All advice/tips/how-to's/ experiences/stories etc. will be very appreciated!!!




Paul


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't use regular VHF R/C such as 27 MHz and 40 MHz equipment. They all suffer from "stuttering" because of the frequency. 
Any of the newer 2.4 GHz R/C systems will work just fine. 

I haven't done a Stainz for years and then I stuffed AA rechargeable cells in the cab. The modern Li-Ion cells will make it so much easier. 
You will easily fit one of my BTL-3R ESC's in with the batteries. 
No trail car needed. 

The main thing to remember is to ensure the tracks pick ups are all removed. Including the sliders.
You will likely have to dismantle the old clam shell type motor block to remove internal connections.
Wiring is easy, Just feed the output of the ESC to the two terminals at the back of the cab.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Tony! 

I indeed do suffer some interference with the 27 and 40 Mhz but not that much and I was thinking to try those rings that help to reduce it (sorry, don't know the proper name for those but I remember my father used them in the past - he is a radio amateur). 

2.4 GHz is -I believe- not a standard over here in Europe... I have to check if it is not even prohibit to use over here... 
(in the Netherlands most frequencies are set/designated and they are very strict on this).


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

2.4 GHz is -I believe- not a standard over here in Europe... I have to check if it is not even prohibit to use over here... 
(in the Netherlands most frequencies are set/designated and they are very strict on this). 

Quoting myself... 
Just find out they sell approved 2.4 Ghz stuff over here too! So that would not be a problem than. 
Mmmmm..... interesting....!


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

You definitely want 2.4GHZ. It isn't an improvement ... it is another world entirely. No interference, no frequencies or channels to worry about, and no "rings" to add (chokes).


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 28 Dec 2010 08:52 AM 
You definitely want 2.4GHZ. It isn't an improvement ... it is another world entirely. No interference, no frequencies or channels to worry about, and no "rings" to add (chokes). 
Sounds great! How does that work; no frequencies or channels? Does that mean 1 transmitter can handle more trains without changing a crystal or something???


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

2.4GHZ radios systems such as Spektrum, Hobby King, and others all use a process called "Binding". Each receiver you use is "Bound" to a transmitter. That receiver will then only respond to commands from that single transmitter (until bound to a different one, if desired). During radio transmission, there are some very sophisticated ways of changing the actual frequencies used many times per second to eliminate interference. The end result is that many (hundreds even) of people using the same equipment can operate in the same space with no interference, no frequency or channel "assignments", no crystals. Just turn it on and run.

One transmitter can be bound to multiple receivers (locomotives in our case). So you can run one train at a time with the one transmitter. Or you can run several trains each with its own transmitter and receiver combination.
So if you have multiple trains, but only run one at a time, you just turn off one locomotive (receiver), and turn on another, and away you go.

Running more than one train at a time on the same track using the same transmitter always seems to be a feature the newcomer wants. In practice, this may be very difficult and result in collisions. However, there are some other reasons to run more than one train from the same Tx; for example, you may want to have one train running on the mainline while you make some moves in the yard with another loco. This is a feature I like and use all of the time. Sneak peak: The next generation of RailBoss will have this capability (two trains from the same Tx).


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 29 Dec 2010 11:03 AM 

.... However, there are some other reasons to run more than one train from the same Tx; for example, you may want to have one train running on the mainline while you make some moves in the yard with another loco. This is a feature I like and use all of the time. Sneak peak: The next generation of RailBoss will have this capability (two trains from the same Tx). 


Del,
I would be interested in this as well.
Dennis


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Del! Very clear. I'm gonna give it a try!


----------

